# Ultrasonic cleaner



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I just bought me a Harbor Freight Ultrasonic cleaner. Seems to be working great. My question is, are they effective if you don't use the hot water. Mine takes a half hour or so to heat up. Sometime I am in too big of a hurry to wait. Just wondering if they work with cold water?

Thanks for your advise


----------



## campdoc (May 7, 2012)

We use an Ultrasonic cleaner, in our shop . we use mineral spirits in it,
We clean a lot of fuel injectors , works good.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Should work fine with cold water and if you want hot water use it hot out of the tap or heat it on the stove. CAUTION - excessively hot water poured into a very cold tank might crack the peizo element (part that makes tank vibrate) just underneath the tank.

But think of the water temp in the U.S. cleaner just like your kitchen sink when you do dishes. Hot water helps make oils and grease less viscous (thinner) and easier to wash away. If your not dealing with oils then use cold water. 
But wait - it's from an engine - there's bound to be oil somewhere...............or use mineral spirits, but in a ventilated fire-safe area if you heat the solvent with the U.S. cleaner's heater.

For really dirty parts that can take a beating consider using a tsp. of abrasive cleaning additive. It will give the vibrating water some "tooth" to help scrub parts clean. But make sure it won't clog those fine passsges in your carb also. Then rinse thoroughly.

Use to use my U.S.C. on that white powdery corrosion on aluminum parts that have sat in water ( just like the inside of most carbs with old ethanol gas) and the "tooth" solution got it clean everytime.

Maytag


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!!!!


----------

